# $490 Sidi MTB shoes? Are they serious???



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

I need some new shoes. I have a pair of Sid's now that I felt were expensive when I purchased them long, long ago. When you average the price of my current shoe over the number of years and rides I've gotten out of them, it doesn't seem unreasonable. 

So, like I said, I need some new shoes now. I've been seeing that banner ad above for a few days now, and even though I'm not really a "white" guy, nor by any means fast, nor a racer, I like good footwear. I refuse to buy cheap shoes or a cheap helmet and that's my choice. So I clicked on that ad.

$490 freaking donuts??!! Are they insane?! Do those shoes perform oral sex or something? Do they realize how much beer I can buy for $490?? I'm guessing they'll be selling for half that in a few months, ala iPhones (which I don't own either, but that's another thread). $490? That's just stupid crazy.


----------



## TrashBike (Sep 17, 2005)

Agreed (but I'll bet you would have thought the same thing about the price of your current ride before you were into MTBing: "How much for a freakin' bicycle?!?!"). 

Maybe these will make someone feel really sexy, like Manolo Blahnik's for mountain bikers.


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

At half off, they would be a killer deal.

right.


Most I'm willing to spend on cycling shoes is $150 (half of what I'll spend on a pair of dress shoes). But I make do with cheap 661s or 5.10s most of the time.


----------



## Blaineikans (Apr 7, 2008)

They aren't even that good looking.


----------



## Gatorback (Oct 9, 2007)

I wanted really good carbon soled shoes and recently opted for the Specialized S-Works Body Geometry shoes. They are less than $300, not much more than the mid-range Sidi shoes (which cost about $220 I think). I'd take a look at them if you are looking for top of the line, lightweight, carbon soled mtb shoes. They are worth it in my opinion. I really love 'em. 

(Don't give me a hard time on the Specialized stuff--other than an old helmet the shoes are the only Specialized gear I own).


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

Cheapest I can find them is $430. That's plain retarded.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

if you're going to pay that much for shoes, go for Rocket 7's


----------



## denmikseb (Aug 27, 2007)

Blaineikans said:


> They aren't even that good looking.


 Some fool will look at the price tag and think "those are beautiful shoes, more expensive than any worn by the group, I gotta have them".


----------



## denmikseb (Aug 27, 2007)

If I had a pair of those, I couldn't wear them for fear of scuffing them!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

I like the replaceable tread and thats it...

Apart from that...its a wallet buster. How many of those sidi fishing line strings would break over the months of hard riding...?

And yes...they look Ghey, something a roady would wear. Hey wait, im a roady - sometimes...still would not ware them though.


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

i'd have a hard time forking out that much coin, but... i do believe that the 3 most important bike fit and ride issues are the spots where we contact the frame:

1. handlebar and grips
2. saddle
3. pedals and shoes.

if these shoes fit you better than any others out there and help you ride more with less pain they may be worth it. i scrimped on shoes and bought some pearl izumi juice mtb shoes and they are practically worn out in 5 months. i have had sidis that lasted 3-4 years. 

lastly, part of the high price is that the dollar is near all time lows against the euro. 8 years ago they would be 150 dollars cheaper. you can thank the current administration for the weak dollar.


----------



## chris_nor_cal (Sep 20, 2005)

no one should ever be paying 500 bucks for mountian shoes unless you're sponsored and they're given to you. im sorry. I got my dominator 5s on closeout at rei for 90 bucks. i wanted those shoes for like 4 years but wouldnt pay anywhere near retail for them. Turns out they aren't that great.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

My friend at the LBS got a pair of Sidi's a while back on a pro deal. I think they were over $400 regular. Anyway the footbed was moldable with a heater in the store so you get a custom fit. Seems pretty nice. Never say never, but right now I'm wearing $70 Answer speeders and they are pretty comfy.



TLL said:


> Most I'm willing to spend on cycling shoes is $150 (half of what I'll spend on a pair of dress shoes). But I make do with cheap 661s or 5.10s most of the time.


Wasting money is relative. I am almost certain that I will never even consider spending $300 on dress shoes.


----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)

chris_nor_cal said:


> no one should ever be paying 500 bucks for mountian shoes unless you're sponsored and they're given to you.............


How is it that you are in the business of telling other people how much money they should spend? Last I checked we were all free to make our own choices.

If somebody wants them and can afford them, more power to them.


----------



## Furrner (Jun 10, 2004)

The price seems crazy to me when they are available for almost half that over in Europe, and that is with the current extremely sucky dollar exchange rate.


----------



## 4212darren (Nov 15, 2005)

I've got a pair of Sidi Dragon 2's I'm selling for $325 as I ended up with 2 pair. Black. 44. NIB.
As my dearly departed mother used to say..."quality is economy in the long run".


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah but I think there is a realistic line to be drawn there though...



4212darren said:


> I've got a pair of Sidi Dragon 2's I'm selling for $325 as I ended up with 2 pair. Black. 44. NIB.
> As my dearly departed mother used to say..."quality is economy in the long run".


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I have a hard time believing that a 500 dollar pair of shoes could be 5 times better than a 100 dollar pair of shoes.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

Get the Doms instead.

I had a 6+ year old set finally wear totally out and just got another set for just $190.

Great shoes really but I wouldn't pay over $200 for any shoe.


----------



## Shmack (Aug 16, 2006)

I got the Dragons, the number 1s i.e. no carbon bed, for $200 bucks from Europe. Had them in less than 10 days. I was worried about the whole deal, but everything was fine.

About the Dragons. The 'fishing line' closure rules! Not broken or even worn one in 6 months of hard riding. They also allow a glove-like fit right out of the box. The replacable treads suck! I ripped one or two of mine off almost right away. Maybe they fixed this on the 2s, but I'm not sure.

All this being said, I would pay $200 for these again in a second!


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

denmikseb said:


> If I had a pair of those, I couldn't wear them for fear of scuffing them!


or getting them dirty. a look at them after my first ride in the mud would make me cry


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

flipnidaho said:


> if you're going to pay that much for shoes, go for Rocket 7's


The custom Rocket7's are _significantly_ more expensive at $1350 starting price (but worth it if you love biking and have seriously unusual feet).

The non-custom Rocket7's are nicely flashy and remind me of '70's disco boots; the kind with the goldfish swimming inside the clear heel. If they could reproduce the fish-inside-the-heel feature I might buy a pair.


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

TrekFan said:


> or getting them dirty. a look at them after my first ride in the mud would make me cry


I have those shoes (in black), and I must say...they look even better with a bit of dirt on them.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Sure, why not?*

Heck, I know people who spend $450 on lunch for themselves and a guest. Serious.

Obviously, that is not you... or me.

I'll bet they don't sell a lot of those shoes.

I gotta say, tho. I bought some SIDI Dominator 4s back in 2003 on closeout for $170. My wife thought I was nuts, but they are still going strong. Before I got those shoes, I was using up a set of $100 shoes every 2 years. I say I got my money's worth out of them. That's not to say that more money = longer life, tho.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

I was curious what a retailer''s Sidi motorcycle offerings might cost like this one http://www.newenough.com/boots/all_types/sidi/?page=1 and none of them are as high priced. Guess that's again a reflection of the potential in numbers between motorcycles and bicycles.

Funny timing seeing this thread as am in the process of moving and just came across a price tag from probably my first or second pair of Sidi Dominators - $119.00. Probably why I tossed the tag in the trivia pile was that seemingly outrageous price (at the time, figuring early 90s) as that was likely more than any but the best street shoes from Italy that I could think of buying at the time yet there I was spending that kind of cash "upgrading" my riding experience with the best shoe of the time! $490 in today's dollars is really all that much more?


----------



## Supple1 (Jun 25, 2008)

I have their motorcycle boots and they are excellent, definitely the best out there. I am very glad I got them. With that said, I didn't fork up the money for their MTB shoes.


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

Dogbrain said:


> Wasting money is relative. I am almost certain that I will never even consider spending $300 on dress shoes.


As they last me a good 15 years with the occasional resoling, they are a bargain. And they are far more comfortable than the cheap soles that most people disgrace their feet with. Of course, YMMV.


----------



## MINImtnbiker (Mar 2, 2004)

*What about D2's*

I've got a year and a half on my D2 Shoes. I was having knee issues and was going to spend $300 on orthotics... then got passed by a Chipotle/Garmin guy on the trail with these shoes. They're something like $550 or maybe more now, but I can say they are truly awesome. Go to http://www.d2customfootwear.com/ and use their Shoe Designer to make some truly bling shoes if you want. Not sure if they can do goldfish though.



Nat said:


> The custom Rocket7's are _significantly_ more expensive at $1350 starting price (but worth it if you love biking and have seriously unusual feet).
> 
> The non-custom Rocket7's are nicely flashy and remind me of '70's disco boots; the kind with the goldfish swimming inside the clear heel. If they could reproduce the fish-inside-the-heel feature I might buy a pair.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I try to buy bargain shoes, but of course, they never last. I threw down a whopping hundred bucks on my more recent pair of shoes, so we'll see how they last.

I'm not into disposable stuff, so if I can upgrade to SIDI, or some other brand, I might do it.


----------



## EJ_92606 (Jul 11, 2004)

Sim2u said:


> I like the replaceable tread and thats it...
> 
> Apart from that...its a wallet buster. How many of those sidi fishing line strings would break over the months of hard riding...?
> 
> And yes...they look Ghey, something a roady would wear. Hey wait, im a roady - sometimes...still would not ware them though.


Those treads on the previous Dragon model would wear out in less than 6 months...crazy. They were very comfortable shoes though, but the toe protection is a little bit lacking. This time around I got some LAKE MX400 on sale at Jenson for $150 ($450 top of the line shoes) but the soles fell apart in one month, so I returned them. Now I'm riding the Specialized Pro and they seem pretty good, although not as comfy as the Sidis...but the sole has good traction and seems like it will last.


----------



## Samhain (Jul 22, 2008)

I have Sidi Dom 5's and I see no need to spend that much.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Ill stick to my Shimano shoes thanks...excellent toe protection with the studs - replaceable; great wear both in terms of the tread itself as well as the whole body, carbon sole with nice power transfere, replaceable ratchet buckle and great breathability with out any flashy-spanky fishing line doodads and overspanking price tags.

Had them for 4 years now of hard riding in a slew of different trail situations and they are in excellent condition with ample tread left for another 4 years if I clean and treat them right.


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

davis said:


> $490 freaking donuts??!! Are they insane?! Do those shoes perform oral sex or something? Do they realize how much beer I can buy for $490?? I'm guessing they'll be selling for half that in a few months, ala iPhones (which I don't own either, but that's another thread). $490? That's just stupid crazy.


I bought this bike today on closeout for $449.99.

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2003/archive/liquid20

Let's see, fully loaded bike or shoes? Fully loaded bike or shoes?


----------



## F.N.G (Jan 6, 2008)

davis said:


> I need some new shoes. I have a pair of Sid's now that I felt were expensive when I purchased them long, long ago. When you average the price of my current shoe over the number of years and rides I've gotten out of them, it doesn't seem unreasonable.
> 
> So, like I said, I need some new shoes now. I've been seeing that banner ad above for a few days now, and even though I'm not really a "white" guy, nor by any means fast, nor a racer, I like good footwear. I refuse to buy cheap shoes or a cheap helmet and that's my choice. So I clicked on that ad.
> 
> $490 freaking donuts??!! Are they insane?! *Do those shoes perform oral sex or something? Do they realize how much beer I can buy for $490?? *I'm guessing they'll be selling for half that in a few months, ala iPhones (which I don't own either, but that's another thread). $490? That's just stupid crazy.


Heck, that is a lot of oral sex you can buy too with that kind of $$$. Not that I would know....:nono:


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

f3rg said:


> Cheapest I can find them is $430. That's plain retarded.


$321.00 here, black, white or blue
https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=23908


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

if you think thats bad check out dominator 6s (same as the 5s with replaceable sole
if you look around you can get pretty good sales , I got last years dragons for $200
Ive had dominator 5s and they are great shoes, in fact I still have them, the only weakpoint is the hard soles, slipery. but they wear like iron, I switched to specialized , again great shoes, close to $200 and no replaceable sole, so after a year, trashed. now , with the dragons I replaced the soles for year 2 , might get 1 or 2 more years out of them. Thats riding 3-5 times a week (45-100 miles) except for dec.-april then its winter shoes
I think the sidis last the longest of any shoes Ive tried, and they sell replacement parts


----------



## Call_me_Al (May 31, 2008)

f3rg said:


> Cheapest I can find them is $430. That's plain retarded.


The white ones sorta look like little kids shoes...


----------



## ash240 (Jun 2, 2007)

If I found a pair of shoes that fitted and were really comfortable I would pay that much.
If you have tried 40 pairs on and none of them were "right".
If you spent the same money on 4 or less pairs of other shoes and none of them were comfortable.
It's quite easy to make a case for shoes like this. I know I have a hard time getting really comfortable riding shoes. At the half way point of a long ride, thats the time to be asking yourself if it's worth spending that much on shoes


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Yet the Shimano line near the top tear actually have form fitting to fit your form...you would still pay this...?


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

So who makes, and what models, shoes that last a long time and aren't throwaways. Perhaps shoes that can be resoled inexpensively and also have such things as enclosures replaced?

How much does it cost to resole SIDIs? I checked my newer Answer shoes and the soles are really beat after just a couple months of use.


----------



## ash240 (Jun 2, 2007)

Sim2u said:


> Yet the Shimano line near the top tear actually have form fitting to fit your form...you would still pay this...?


Me? If these were more comfortable, for sure. I'm not even sure form fitting are actually any better in any way. Your feet change in size on a ride as does the position and load. Form fitting really does not do anything other than take one position and load. What about the rest? Much better to have a good comfortable shoe which stays that way than one that might be comfortable here or there but not able to cope all the way through a ride. 
Form fitting tends to be a marketing tool. IF you actually find you gain something, great. 
Buy the shoe that is most comfortable AND does what you need. If you can find it for a low price, great


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Which model?*

I have an old pair of Sidi MTB shoes that may last another year but will need replacing. I just bought a pretty high end pair of Sidi Road shoes a few months ago for around $250 so the $450 price does seem high.

For me, I can't beat the fit of a Sidi and they certainly do last a long time and are nice and light.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*I'm amazed!*

I'm amazed not at the cost of the shoe but at all the people who are p!ssing and moaning because, God Forbid, someone likes them, can afford them, and buys them.

Oh, heaven help us from all you Ralph Naders trying to save us from ourselves. Your logic would have us all riding Huffys because no one in their right mind would pay thousands of dollars for a bicycle.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Only the ones that can't afford it complain.
Heres a quick 1.5 million dollars down the drain.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

TLL said:


> As they last me a good 15 years with the occasional resoling, they are a bargain. And they are far more comfortable than the cheap soles that most people disgrace their feet with. Of course, YMMV.


Right on man. I didn't mean that to sound like I thought the price was ridiculous, its just that I'm probably never going to wear dress shoes more than 3-4 times a year. I'd easily spend that much for any shoes I would wear daily, which includes MTB shoes. If you only wear your MTB shoes half as much as your dress shoes, then it makes perfect sense to only spend half as much money on them.

Also, I didn't mean it to be personal against you. I was just trying to point out that everyone spends they're money differently. For instance, I wonder how many people posting in this thread have a TV and DVD worth as much or more than those Sidi's?


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

I think what you imagine to want simply does not exist...we do not have any "transforming" technology yet.

But you should know that you foot has evolved over millions of years to be able to be pliant enough over almost any given terrain and yet you wonder over the majority of shoes out there...?

The form fitting is not a magic technology to make it perfect for each and every riding situation that you may encounter. All it does is help support the foots possition in a more basic and general manner with great 'ARCH' support while offering a boat load of other BASIC needs that a biker wouuld want...not a mobile foot spa with intergrated massuer.



ash240 said:


> Me? If these were more comfortable, for sure. I'm not even sure form fitting are actually any better in any way. Your feet change in size on a ride as does the position and load. Form fitting really does not do anything other than take one position and load. What about the rest? Much better to have a good comfortable shoe which stays that way than one that might be comfortable here or there but not able to cope all the way through a ride.
> Form fitting tends to be a marketing tool. IF you actually find you gain something, great.
> Buy the shoe that is most comfortable AND does what you need. If you can find it for a low price, great


----------



## SpecialBob (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm amazed that so many people are crappy internet users/internet shoppers.

http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/item/SIDZFSUM


----------



## gnslr (Dec 24, 2004)

I am all for buying the best but imho they are smoking the good stuff on this one...i have never seen a shoe worth that.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm still hecka happy with these.

fp


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Finch Platte said:


> I'm still hecka happy with these.
> 
> fp


Yeah those shoes have been getting some good reviews and as far as bang for the buck you would be hard pressed to find better.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

WOW...there you go, almost half price. I would smack a pare on for that price though. And its not because I cant afford the original price (as some one pages back mentioned)...I just prefer to spend my money strategically.

southerndownhill.com



SpecialBob said:


> I'm amazed that so many people are crappy internet users/internet shoppers.
> 
> http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/item/SIDZFSUM


----------



## Off the Beaten Path (Jan 3, 2012)

Sidi's are worth the price, I've seen my friends shoes wear out vs. the long-lasting Sidi's.
You can't skimp on your feet.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

lazarus anyone?


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Moozh said:


> lazarus anyone?


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

Specialized, niche products brings out the derp where value is concerned, but ultimately the market wins. If people buy them, then they're worth it. From the company's view point, "worth" is just that..what people are willing to pay, and the more they pay the more profit they make. The end.

I have a pair of $55 closeout Izumis that I couldn't be happier with, but when I ride motorcycles and the speeds and potential for injury ratchet up my boots are in the $250 range. That, to me, is "worth it". Would I pay $1000 for motorcycle boots? Doubt it. We all have our line.


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

Off the Beaten Path said:


> Sidi's are worth the price, I've seen my friends shoes wear out vs. the long-lasting Sidi's.
> You can't skimp on your feet.


If longevity alone is what makes them worth it, they'll have to last 5 times as long as many of their competition. Do you believe that's the case? If so, I'd re-think my dismissal of them.

Four $100 pairs of shoes will last as long as a $450 Sidi's, they're still $50 overpriced and you don't get the pleasure of shiny new shoes every once and a while.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

swingset said:


> If longevity alone is what makes them worth it, they'll have to last 5 times as long as many of their competition. Do you believe that's the case? If so, I'd re-think my dismissal of them.
> 
> Four $100 pairs of shoes will last as long as a $450 Sidi's, they're still $50 overpriced and you don't get the pleasure of shiny new shoes every once and a while.


A) Sidi's top of the line shoes generally go for just under $300. (usually $280., right now, I've seen Ergo 3's going for $260. and have seen Dragons as low as $220.).

B) Even if one gets 3 pair of $100. shoes for 1 pair of Sidis, that's 3X the breaking in and having to have new shoes conform & cooperate with one's feet (losing all that comfort and having to start all over again), chances are super-low that they can get replacement parts for the lower cost shoes and features or quality of material & workmanship.

C) I think $100. buys a lot of shoe today, but $300. buys the best. Nobody would be dissatisfied with anything in between those two realms (anything under $100. for someone who rides relatively a lot is only practicing).

And finally, Sidis are not for everyone. They are the XTR/XX, Mavic, Turner, Fox, Assos of their game. Among the best of the best. A pair of $300. shoes is worth it if the rider uses them enough to justify the cost. In other words, the person who occasionally rides doesn't need the epicness of Sidis. The rider who puts in major miles would definitely benefit from them (or any other premium shoe offering).

Me? For MTBing? I can't see myself spending more than $100.-$150. on a pair of shoe than I'm going to walk in the dirt with!  For road biking? I have no problem with dropping 3 and 1/2 C-Notes on them.


----------



## LVandLA (Jan 17, 2012)

I bought the dragon carbon shoes about 2-3 years ago and used them for spinning 5 days a week. Really comfortable but I lost one of the rubber pads on the bottom and a few screws. Sidi was no help at all, promised to send replacement screws which never arrived, and told me to buy an entire new set of pads for $99 (which I wasn't able to find in any of my LBS). Size up 1 size. I'm typically a 45 and bought a 46. 
Were they worth the $300 or so I spent? I'd say they paid for themselves, much more comfortable than my older pair and super stiff. I'd buy them again if they had decent customer service.

And of course I googled the replacement parts now and found a set of pads for $50...


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

I had a pair of Sidi Tecnos, (I think these where the first shoes that Sidi gave that fishing line closure), bought back in -99. I had those shoes for close to ten years, initially a bit snug around my toes but they eventually stretched and became a part of me. I had a heart to heart with myself and finally decided to throw them away since they where so beat up and a few seams had worked loose. I have had a few other brands during that time but nothing fit as well as my Sidis, either Tecnos, Genius 2s, Dominator 4s or Genius 5s. 
They are worth it. 

Pro tip: Sidis are meant to be bought in black. That is as timeless and elegant as a black or silver CK headset.


----------



## (807) Recordings (Sep 19, 2009)

Riding My Sidi Dragon 2 Carbons for a few years now. Good as New, if not better!
I have a brace on one leg so I tend to kill just about anything I have ever had. 
Two brands come to mind that I still have:
Sidi for biking,
Prada dress boots,
and some custom made stuff (dress). I think when new they ran about 300 euros, but over the KM's tracking they are less than 1cent. So if you look at it that way they are pretty cheap. For me the fit is also the best.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

I'll jump in on the old thread dredge..

Certain brands seem to fit certain people better. Pearl Izumi shoes hurt my feet and knees. Specialized are the best for me. Giros are way comfortable, but I have no real ride time in them. 

On the road, shoes are more noticeable. I would consider the Sidi because they have direct Speedplay mounts. They would have to fit wonderful.


----------



## (807) Recordings (Sep 19, 2009)

Ziscwg: you have the most important point (how they fit!).
Sidi's are tight and at first if you are into sloppy clothes may not appeal to you, that is if they actual fit. However any brand has to fit first and foremost.


----------

